# How to buy and stockpile food at rock bottom prices.



## Ross (Mar 24, 2009)

I was just referred here by a JF member. Great site!!!

My wife actually started doing this just about a year ago and it has saved us literally THOUSANDS of dollars in just this amount of time.

The basic gist of everything is, you buy things that you would normally buy but at a good sale price combined with a coupon. Many times my wife comes home with things that are free to her getting a few cents back because the deal ended up saving more money than the product was being sold for.

Now you can do a lot of this yourself for free if you have the time but there are a number of sites and programs that keep track of the sales for you.
The best site we have found so far is Coupons, Grocery Coupons - The Grocery Game :: Home 
The "list" you get every week tells you how good of a deal everything is so you know if you can stock up or just buy what you need.

Honestly we thought it was a scam at first but after my wife came home from her initial shop and told me she saved 40% we knew it was real! Now that we have a decent stockpile of food/ supplies built up we can now easily save between 75 to 100% every trip depending on what you buy.
Right now we probably have enough of everything to last us about 4 months (limited storage space).

Give it a shot! If you're not up for making all of your food this is the only way to go.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I have started just going to the store and looking for sales, I check all the sales and if an item I use is on sale, I buy as much as I can at the time.
i havent had any luck with coupons here in Canada, we dont have the same as in america. the coupons i see are mostly for items i dont use or need, not for food. but I buy meat from the marked down area, where the best before date is just a few days away. I get most of my meat hafl price. for my food storage, I do have a lot of dehydrated veggies now, but I am now storing up canned foods i find on sale. foods i normally eat.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I trade work on the vehicles of the local mennonites in the area for food, they pay for the parts I just tally up my labor hours & calculate a market rate... the cost of food in the US is still so low that I could probably stop working on their stuff & still get food for probably another 2-3 years.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I heard about that and checked it out, but as we only have 3 supermarkets here, it's not worth it...no Walgreens or some of the other places they mention.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

cost of food here is going up. every time i go to the store it seems prices are higher.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a connection that owns a bulk food store downtown. Prices are going up on a regular basis. A lot of Canadians don't notice because the increase in dollars seems small. But some of the prices have doubled.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ross said:


> I was just referred here by a JF member. Great site!!!
> 
> My wife actually started doing this just about a year ago and it has saved us literally THOUSANDS of dollars in just this amount of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link .. I was planning on stockin' up on the staples tonight after work anyway. Now I can zip through it to see what I can get for a better deal .. awesome!

BTW: Welcome to PS!


----------



## George_H_M (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what my wife and I do as well. She goes threw the circulars , looks threw her coupon keeper. Then we go shopping over the next week. It works out very well. we usually save about 30 to 50 percent off the be for savings price.

Also welcome to the boards Ross.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's one I like: MoneySavingMom.

It's free and they keep you apprised of any good deals, assuming you live near these stores (and in the US.)


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I also love coupons, I am able to buy our groceries for little or nothing most of the time, but we have a wide variety of stores including the Tinker Commissary. I know it doesn't mean much and I can't eat it, but today I got deodorant for free. I have 4 little ones, so it is important that I save money, that way I am able to get more and have it here for when we really need it! Here are a couple of free sites for couponers and people that like to save money.....

www.couponqueen.com
check out there forums!

Hot Coupon World


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

i dont think in Canada we have much to save using coupons, not like in the US. for one thing, there arent many coupons, esp for groceries. and usuallly if I find a coupon, it cant be used along with a store sale, you never get an item for free. the coupons I found on that site didnt seem worth pursuing, a one time deal of a dollar off, only one per family, that just isnt worth pursuing. imo. I go to the stores and check for all the sales, and then buy what I use, and how much I can afford at the time. i am getting to know the prices and what store is good for what items. I think thats important, to know prices, and to know which store is good for what. I never used to care or worry about it, it just seemd like a lot of work, now I do care, since i am trying to make a food storage on a limited budget. I am learning...


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to agree that Canada is not a coupon nation. I find in store coupon programs are uncommon. I personally hate coupons. I often find myself standing in line behind a person who has one and can't find it... 

"Must be in here somewhere... How much is the total? Oh, I didn't think it would be that much... Can you put the carrots back. How about the milk too?"

"I'm sorry miss but if I take off too many items I have to get a code from the manager to continue this transaction."

"Okay dearie I've got all night."

-Manager comes and types in the code-

"Where is that five dollar bill... I had it in here somewhere..."

-A lynch mob is silently forming now that the line is twenty people long-

" I know it must be in here somewhere... Oh, I think I put it in my coat..."

Me: (Slapping a five dollar bill down on the belt) "The onions are on me. Now take your stuff and go. NOW!

Like I said I hate coupons. If I have to die of old age it isn't going to be standing in line at the supermarket.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

my personal rule of thumb when choosing which check-out aisle to use is to goto the one with the most men (by themselves) in it... they're usually only buying a few things or lots of the same thing, don't use coupons, and almost always use cash.

Of course, that's terrible advice to anybody getting in line behind ME, because I am a 'coupon-warrior'...


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> my personal rule of thumb when choosing which check-out aisle to use is to goto the one with the most men (by themselves) in it... they're usually only buying a few things or lots of the same thing, don't use coupons, and almost always use cash.
> 
> Of course, that's terrible advice to anybody getting in line behind ME, because I am a 'coupon-warrior'...


LOL, me too! And, that is my job as a wife and stay at home mom.....save money so that I am able to stay home with my 4 kids (all of which stay home with me). I call myself a coupon freak. I don't always like doing it, but when I can feed my family for less than 50 dollars a month (on great food), I love it. I feel my job as a wife and as someone that is preparing for the unknown is to be able to make our money last and stretch. I am lucky I can shop on base where meat is cheap. I buy it, can it, and we live on it. I buy pretty much everything else on coupons, except milk and veggies. Yes, I am sure I get people behind me that hate me while checking out, but then they see I got 30 items for like 2 dollars and they usually ask how I did it or they don't care because they have there own coupons. And, lol sorry for this, but I don't give a dang, lol, my money, my coupons, my family. I am there to help my husband, saving money is one way to do it. LOL, go to a different lane if you don't like it.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't mind coupon holders if they have their act together. When you combine stupid with coupon it form a new substance that is toxic to everyone within fifty feet.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I like to shop late at night or early in the morning to avoid waiting. I have managed to get a $300 week grocery bill down to $100 through coupons and specials.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I just buy everything by the case. I also go to the store either very early or late. The problem is that in a 24 hour a day city like Toronto there are crazy people in front of you in line no matter what time of day you go shopping. 

I've seen a group of fourteen year old school girls buying armloads of PVC pipe and copper wire at midnight at the Home Depot. Honestly, what are people doing with all this weird stuff at all hours of the night?


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

LOL, probably nothing good!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

I also save a lot by using the tips on MoneySavingMom. 
The Sunday paper with the coupons and ads is the only paper I buy. It does take time to match up the coupons with sales, but it really helps. Especially when you get free things !
I also preserve a lot of food from friends homes, a small garden we grow, and at farmers markets, things like that. My neighbors know I will take most any food and do something with it. 
Hope you all find some great deals. We all need help during this economic time.


----------



## EvilTOJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I've seen a group of fourteen year old school girls buying armloads of PVC pipe and copper wire at midnight at the Home Depot. Honestly, what are people doing with all this weird stuff at all hours of the night?


Building their science project that's due in the morning


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

Our #1 rule when shopping is to stay away from all of the convenience foods. IE, things like pot pies and frozen pizza. Buy the staples (flour, sugar, cornmeal, etc), and if you want pizza, make it yourself from scratch. It's cheaper, and better for you.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

From scratch also tastes better.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

anybody got a line on any grain mills the price of which WON'T put me in the 'poor house'?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

skip said:


> Our #1 rule when shopping is to stay away from all of the convenience foods. IE, things like pot pies and frozen pizza. Buy the staples (flour, sugar, cornmeal, etc), and if you want pizza, make it yourself from scratch. It's cheaper, and better for you.


I only wish. I make my own pizza-dough, sauce, etc and cook it up. I have priced out frozen pizza vs my own and I can get a frozen pizza for $5 - $7 (depending on manufacturer) vs my own normally ends up costing me $30 (calculating in the cheese, meats, vegies, fruits, fish, etc). If I could "shrink" my pizza down to an average size, I might be able to squeeze down to $15 for a pizza - still no-where close to a frozen one bought at the local bulk-foods-warehouse.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

If we're looking for a great pizza, we'll splurge and make it...otherwise it's Orv's Pizza @ 5 for $10 that go in the freezer. $2.50 each can't be beat, and we can liven it up cheap


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> I only wish. I make my own pizza-dough, sauce, etc and cook it up. I have priced out frozen pizza vs my own and I can get a frozen pizza for $5 - $7 (depending on manufacturer) vs my own normally ends up costing me $30 (calculating in the cheese, meats, vegies, fruits, fish, etc). If I could "shrink" my pizza down to an average size, I might be able to squeeze down to $15 for a pizza - still no-where close to a frozen one bought at the local bulk-foods-warehouse.


My wife makes the dough from scratch. the sauce is homemade and canned from things grown right here. Meat comes from here, also. cheese is store-bought. Each pizza costs us roughly $1


----------



## set2survive (Dec 29, 2008)

You'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn. ;-)


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Skip - $15 to $30 for a home made pizza is a fortune. What are you using for toppings? Caviar and Golf Leaf? Just kidding... However, that is pretty expensive.

Dough should cost next to nothing. Yeast and flour etc. Sauce probably $2.00 for enough to do ten pizzas. Olive oil. Cheese is a variable depending on quality. Veggies should be about $1.00 per topping. Pepperoni or bacon or whatever would be another variable. 

Still if you made and froze ten at once I figure you've got to be at $10.00 or less.

I've had pizza parties at my place and made up to ten in an evening to everyone's specs. I'd say total I never spent more than $100 on components. 

What do you put on your pizza? I mean these must be REALLY big pizzas.


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Skip - $15 to $30 for a home made pizza is a fortune. What are you using for toppings? Caviar and Golf Leaf? Just kidding... However, that is pretty expensive.
> 
> Dough should cost next to nothing. Yeast and flour etc. Sauce probably $2.00 for enough to do ten pizzas. Olive oil. Cheese is a variable depending on quality. Veggies should be about $1.00 per topping. Pepperoni or bacon or whatever would be another variable.
> 
> ...


Naekid was the one that said it cost him $15-$30 to make a pizza. My favorite meat for pizza is Canadian bacon, and we raise our own, so cost is way down. We make our own sauce with tomatoes and herbs out of the garden that we can, so cost is negligible there. I love all kinds of veggies on mine, and go as far as to put green beans on it., There again, all home-grown. The only thing we really buy is different meat if we are in the mood for pepperoni, and cheese. And I am lactose intolerant, so we use very little cheese. Like i said, my pizza cost roughly $1-$2.


----------



## Skybells (May 12, 2009)

Just thought I would pass this along....My sister has worked at Kroger's for 25yrs now told me today, that Krogers is working to lower their prices on everything from cans to meats. She said we should start seeing much lower prices soon... I sure wish she didn't live 1,000 miles away. I could give her $20 and she could come home with $100 worth of stuff...It's amazing the deals employees get...


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry skip - misread the post. ;-)


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know if this was mentioned, but many grocery stores have a scratch-n-dent section with discounted boxes/cans 

also, the meat dept. will offer a reduction on meat that is 1 or 2 days from the 'sell-by' date... they can't sell meat that is after the 'sell by' date legally though, they usually put that stuff back in a cooler for 'disposal' (pretty certain it goes to a animal feed processing factory), so near closing time or at 11:50pm at a 24-hr store you can usually negotiate a deal for meat that will be legally unsellable in 10 minutes.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I buy meat like that if we are going to cook it the next night and have never had a problem with it. I was also wondering if anyone has been to a food auction? The national news did a story on them the other night, I guess prices are 25% of new, but alot of items are scratch and dent or overruns.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I buy meat like that if we are going to cook it the next night and have never had a problem with it. I was also wondering if anyone has been to a food auction? The national news did a story on them the other night, I guess prices are 25% of new, but alot of items are scratch and dent or overruns.


interesting, do you have more info on that?


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

When my kids were little we were so broke that if I hadn't done things the way I did, we would never have had decent food on the table.
Garden - BIG boost for the food budget! Plan it right and make it work for you. An extra bonus for us is that the kids helped and then took some to the local fair. They got premium money and could ride the rides with what they earned, we volunteered and got free passes into the fair.
Beat the bushes - we would go several days a week to the local wild berry fields and get quarts and quarts of berries. Freeze them, juice them, make fruit roll ups, add them to bread or muffins that you can give as gifts or your kids can take to school for snacks. The kids had fun after picking their required amount and we got free food. late June and July were for blueberries, July for raspberries, Set for apples and blackberries. 
Shop lost leaders - the "lost leaders" are the stuff your grocery store puts on the front page. They loose money on these. Use coupons if possible. (I just got 40% discount by shopping wisely with coupons)
Shop discount stores- my first grocery store stop was the "dented can stores". These are usually small stores that buy up product at auctions that are from stores going out of business. 
Cook from scratch-Buy a "make-a-mix" cookbook, and make your own mixes to help time-wise. Making things from scratch is usually less expensive in the long run. Keep a bowl of "friendship bread" or "10 day cake" going at all times and double the recipe. Combined with my free fruit, these bread/cake mixes made snacks and gifts a snap. My freezer was always full!
Buy a cow- well, half a cow...lots of times farmers or homesteaders are butchering a cow, but don't want the whole thing. By selling "half", they can afford to pay the butcher. I have gotten good black angus for as little as $1.25 a pound, vut the way I want it. Same thing with raising broiler chicks...3 months of effort will give you a years worth of all white meat tender chicken for about $1 a pound...that may seem expensive, but I raised it, know what's in it and had it cut the way I wanted it too. My chicks would be big enough to feed a family of 5-6 for two full meals.
Get a freezer- a freezer will expand the amount of food you can store and you can take advantage of those big sales and deals.
Make your own junk food - If everyone is really hooked on sweets and stuff, then make your own. Pretty soon, everyone will have their favorite.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Hunting also works well. Also knowing someone who hunts is nice. Sometimes they end up with more meat than they need or can store and they have to pass it on to someone. I love deer meat. I have a friend who hunts and when I run into him there's often a treat for me. Mmm... Tasty.


----------

